# Paths of Legend: Paths of Madness (IC)



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Clang*

*Clang*

*Clang*

*Clang*

*Clang*

*Clang*

The toll of the execution bell.  One ring for each offense.  One ring, accompanied by a scream.  One ring for each spell of pain inflicted on the prisoner, a torture spell designed to inflict little damage but cause excruciating pain.  Then, death.

That is what awaits the prisoners below the execution yard.  In two days time, it will be their turn.  Some await it stoically, others fearfully.  None yet know just how many times their bell will toll.  The Red Wizards don't divulge that information until the prisoner is already in the execution yard, awaiting their sentence.

Today's execution was of a man accused of breaking in to a Red Wizard's home and stealing a magic item.  Some of the prisoners now awaiting execution were accused of offenses far worse than that.

Bree Firewalker.  Emiran, which puts her at odds with her Thayvian captors already.  Accused of espionage.  Usually ten tolls

Dremis Lightfoot.  A halfling accused of theft from a Red Wizard.  Usually six tolls.

Evan Butler.  One of the paragons, an elite soldier created by the Red Wizards.  Accused of murder...and treason.  Usually 15 tolls.

The mysteriously named Seventeen.  A human of indeterminate nationality.  Accused of espionage.  Usually ten tolls.

Grellus Red, an ogre.  Accused of murder and banditry.  Usually ten tolls.

A human girl who refuses any other name but Shard.  Accused of sedition.  Usually six tolls.

Steise, seemingly human, but perhaps something more.  Accused of assault and intent to harm the interests of a Red Wizard.  Usually four tolls.

A nameless Duergar.  Crimes unknown.

Xoan, another human of indeterminate origin who may be something more.  Accused of assault and sedition.  Usually seven tolls.

Dace Bloodhoof, a minotaur.  Accused of murder.  Usually eight tolls.

Varon Meyer, a wizard from Azgund.  Accused of espionage and sedition.  Usually twelve tolls.

A gnome, gibbering with madness.  None had yet learned his name or his crimes.

And, from the isolation chamber, the oubliette, the prisoners heard moans at night, as if the prisoner thrown down there weeks ago and forgotten by the guards still stirred.  But no one could survive isolation that long...

_The Mad Ravings of the Gnome_

That night, as the prisoners partake of their evening meal in their cells, a thin broth and a piece of stale bread, the gnome's ramblings echo through the cell block, as they usually do.  But there is a different tone to it now, something sane amidst the lunacy.

"Strong ogre, yes.  Strong minotaur, yes.  But not strong enough for enchanted cell doors, no.  But, could be...the shadow below, yes.  The shadow below can get the key.  The key to suppress the magic, yes.  Lots of guards, yes.  But, One Mind is all we need, yes.  Get past the guards says the One Mind.  Stealth and thievery needed to get things, past belongings, yes.  Then, then there is the long, dark path.  The way above will surely be re-caught.  No, go down, down, down into the dark, into the secret places, the lost places.  That way lies freedom...and more.  So much more."


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 9, 2009)

Bree listened intently to the words of the mad gnome. She tries to piece together what she can...


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 9, 2009)

Shard huddled in the center of her cell, knees drawn up to her chest and arms wrapped around them. Her forehead was buried against her thighs. Clad in a linen shift that had probably been white once, she herself had looked better once upon a time. She'd always been slim of figure, but now hunger had made her skinny and bony. Her skin had been pale when she was brought in, but now it was so smudged and grimy that it looked dark. Only her eyes were as they had been...big and blue and dreamy. Those and the odd clear crystal that was apparently attached to her forehead. The mages hadn't been able to remove it, though they'd made her scream in pain by trying. Since then she'd been quiet and withdrawn, and easily forgotten compared to the poor fellow in the oubliette.

At something the gnome said though, her head snapped around to stare her not-quite-focused stare at him. It was hard to tell if she was listening, but she didn't look away.

Finally she said the first word since she'd said her name to her captors.

"How?"


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 9, 2009)

Dace ached all over his muscular body - cuts and bruises from the beating he took reminded him of his ill begotten fate. Still, pain was an old friend for the Minotaur, and it did not bother him as much any more. Dace was trying to contain his boiling rage, his instincts screaming for him to get out of this narrow confined space.

_"Must free! Free now! Free before bell!"_ Dace wasted no time, he jumped on his hoofs and attempted to rip the doors out of their hinges. The ramblings of the tiny, rabies-infested man suggested other actions, but Dace paid no heed. He was in no mood for giving trust to anyone but himself. The Minotaur gripped the thick steel bars and attempted to rock the gate off it's hinges: *STR check: Take:20+7=27*


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 9, 2009)

Grellus sits in his filthy, stinking cell huddled over a tiny object gently cupped in one huge hand.  He croons a deep, atonal dirge until the word 'ogre' penetrates the thick haze of his grief over better days long past.  Normally, he puts the ravings of the mad gnome out of mind but tonight, with the clanging bells of death above, he squints peering into the darkness and listens with all the concentration he can muster.  Much of it is beyond him.  He knows the doors are strong, stronger than they should be.  He knows because he spent days battering them to no effect.

He continues to listen; the wheels of his mind turning slowly.  This is what he understands: He needs a key so he can break the door.  Lots of guards to kill.  And, the way out is down.

He can be free.  All he needs to do is figure out how to get the key...


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 9, 2009)

The tiresome cries of anguish from the prisoner down in the oubliette have, thankfully, long since faded away to naught. For those prisoners still awaiting their deaths in the dungeon however, his silent presence continues to make their imprisonment yet more miserable. A nausea inducing miasma of putrefying human remains has begun to waft up from his darkened grate in the corridor floor.

With the torturer's bell tolling far above and the raging minotaur desperately trashing around in his cell, most prisoners are unlikely to hear a sound faintly issuing from the depths of the wretch's oubliette; one reminiscent of a softly exhaled breath being drawn out for an impossibly long moment.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2009)

Dremis listened to the Gnomes babbling and perked at the mention of skill and thievery to get lost things back.... he must be talking about him assuredly... no one else here could have the skills be possessed.... he 'stole from a Red Wizard of Thay'... or so they say after all.... he could do this.... but what of this shadow the gnome talks about.... what about it in deed... if there was some sort of incorporeal in this place SURELY it was is ticket out.... and down apparently from the words of this crazed gnome.... the rogue halfling was willing to give a crazy mans words a shot... after all.. it was either this... or the tolls of death that loomed over his head....

From his cell he whispers to those hopefully next to him.....

soooo?... if anyone is listening... think the gnomes words are true?... wonder if it's just a dark spot in his cell!?.. if it is.. I can HIDE in it! If not... then we have a shadow amongst us... it SURELY is our ticket out.... if it can get the key... I can find our stuff.... and we are good as home free!" the little one said as he cackled almost maniacally to his other fellow captive as he timed the guards walk to his speech to keep from being overheard...


----------



## Vox Fini (Apr 9, 2009)

*Varon - Human Diviner

*_How could it come to this?_

Captivity has been very hard on the young man. Too like being trapped beneath that heavy cloth, stifling heat, stale air in his nostrils.

Here, he can at least move, but the other occupants of the cell frighten him almost as much as the impending execution.

The maddening toll of the bell is a torture in and of itself, a harsh tonal note that grates on the nerves, rattles the mind. It's constant clanging makes a mental escape from this horror as impossible as a physical escape from the cell.

Much of the gnome's ranting has been filtered out, an attempt to preserve some clarity and sanity in this place, but words like "freedom" are a red flag to the subconscious and conscious mind alike in a place like this. A moment's concentration to sort out what had been said over the last minute or two, and suddenly the mental/physical analogy seems poorly chosen.

Could escape truly be possible? An unhinged mind would surely dream that such was possible, _is my mind now as unhinged as his?_, but there did seem to be some method in his madness.

His voice is little more than a croak when he tries to speak the first time, and it is lost amidst the sound and the fury of the minotaur tearing at the gate. He clears his throat roughly and tries again:

"What is the shadow below, gnome? How can it get us the key? We have precious little time left, you must focus, tell us what needs to be done."

By the end of his final sentence, the desperation in his voice is evident, almost choking him, making the last words difficult.



OOC: With ten+ characters, remembering who people are based on their username is going to be painful. Any chance we could have name and class at the start of each post?


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 10, 2009)

Seventeen

Shifting his weight forward onto his hands, Seventeen pushes up and stands, saying to himself, "Just doesn't know when to give up, now does he? I'd have as good a chance as knocking that door down."

He leans back against the wall and watches the door out of two crisp blue eyes. His smile is absent as he contemplates the words of the loon, quelling the urge to make a joke about our shadows being the ticket out of this god forsaken place.

How he had ended up here, he wasn't sure. He didn't know what he'd done wrong per se, but on the macro-level it was pretty clear. It was the micro that was really bugging him. And the constant clangs and perpetual reminders of pending death did little to ease his piqued curiosity.

A smell hits his nose, an unpleasant whiff of flesh and death. He screws his face and frowns, his eyebrows lowered near over his eyes. "Does anybody else smell that?" He says it to himself, more just to hear his voice. He lowers his head down and to the side and stays motionless, his eyes however active, looking all around.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2009)

Since he was brought in, the duergar remained mostly silent, and no one ever approached him in to speak.
The dark dwarf remained silent in his corner, not eating nothing, not saying a word and avoiding eye contact.
The only sound he made, was a drooling-like sound, as if his mouth was a more slimy than the spiny beard he has around it.
His head was decorated by a huge scar crossing his face and closing his right eye forever.
His fellows hear his deep voice, coming from behind the gnome, for the first time after the incoherent mumblings of the gnome. How did he got there, well, who knows?
*"I can guide you. Guide you..." *he looks furtively around. *"Into the darkness..."*
The duergar doesn't seem to gesture at any rate. His arms remain at his side, hanging.


----------



## RelentlessImp (Apr 10, 2009)

Steise hung limply against the bars of his cell, staring lifelessly off into space. Or so it seemed. The young-seeming man was clad in little more than tattered rags, which had to have been white robes and pantaloons at some point. His face was a study in lifelessness; if his chest did not rise and fall with slow, steady breaths, one would think him dead.

In truth, Steise was attempting to make contact with something - anything - that could assist him and get him out of this situation. Extending his conciousness beyond the walls, mentally resonating a call outward to try and attract assistance.

The gnome's babbling had slowly grown to the point of distraction over the past few days, and finally he blinked, drawing himself out of the trance to stare at the gnome.

"...Is it really possible to escape?" Steise finally asked, a note of hope making his voice tremble.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 10, 2009)

_"It is, it is really possible. I know it."_ replied the duergar. But he wasn't speaking, not at all. Steise heard his voice in his head, telepathically. The dwarf is looking at him intently.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 10, 2009)

*Xoan - human-looking male Psychic Warrior*

Like his fellow death-row inmates, the mad gnome's rantings caught Xoan's attention. He heard the other inmate's desperate shouting or, in the case of the minotaur, straining to rip the door open. As he listened, he focused on his inner energy, moving it outward from himself.
[sblock=psionic powers used]First, Vigor: cost=1pp; +5 temp hp.
Then, an overchanneled Inertial Armor. Overchannel damage = 6, so I spend 1 pp on Resilience (racial power) to reduce the damage to 4, leaving me with 1 temp hp. I augment Inertial Armor up to 7 pp (thanks to overchannel), making its AC bonus +7.
Total cost: 9 pp
Results: 1 temp hp, +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours.[/sblock]
As he listened, Xoan was glad to see so much activity. He had planned on using the other inmates to help him escape, but had no idea how he was going to motivate them. The gnome seemed to have done that for him.

"Yes, we can escape!" Xoan shouts out of his cell. "The gnome speaks the truth, I know it. Shadows must be the trick. Anyone with abilities involving shadows, use them to get out of your cell. Find a guard and take his key, then get us out. Then we head down - up is Thay, and wizards. Down is freedom!

"My name is Xoan. We can survive this if we work together!"

Having spoken his piece, Xoan works on refocusing himself and waits for more activity. With so many inmates, something was bound to happen soon.
[sblock=regaining psionic focus]Regaining psionic focus is a DC 20 concentration check. I'm +11, so I will just take 10 if that's possible and do it in one round. If not, I make it in: (1d20+11=17, 1d20+11=25, ... ) two full rounds.[/sblock]

[sblock=Xoan's state]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours.
Remaining PP: 24
Reamining HP: +1 temp[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2009)

*Shard - Human female psion (Shaper)*

With increasing bemusement, Shard watched the other prisoners rouse themselves from their hopelessness and start talking to one another; assembling the barest rudiment of a plan to escape...all based on the rambling of the gnome. None of it _mattered_, of course. None of it was real. But it was still kind of inspiring, like reading the lyrics of an anthem.

When she woke up she could tell...she could tell...there was someone she could tell all this to. Like everything else about her 'awake self,' it was obscured in a thick grey fog that was cool and comforting, though kind of scary too. Like most dreams, it felt perfectly normal that this was the case.

On the other hand, even though it couldn't be real, it still _felt_ real. Pain and aches and cramps and hunger and the chill...had she always dreamed in such detail? Shard didn't know. She did know that things had been better once though, and thought maybe helping them would make that happen again. As for how to help...part of how she knew what this was because of what she could do here.

"No," Shard replied to the man who'd called himself Xoan. "He said 'the shadow below.' I don't think he meant just any shadow. He said the shadow can get the key...but where is the key? With the guard?"


----------



## RelentlessImp (Apr 10, 2009)

Steise stares at the duergar, shaking his head slightly. He'd been around telepathic creatures before - briefly - and the experience always left him a little disturbed. Intrusions into his mind always disturbed him, though the same was not true when he intruded into another's.

A low sigh escaped his lips, handsome, angled face drawn into an expression of sorrow. "I'm willing to believe you, but it seems kind of hopeless."


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 11, 2009)

*Prisoner in oubliette*

_"H-help... m-me.   please..."_


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 11, 2009)

*Xoan - human-looking Psychic Warrior*

"Who are you?" Xoan asks.  "It's not hopeless. We can get out. If there's a ... a living shadow out there, then it can get us out. If it can grab the key, it can unlock all the doors. Then we kill the guards, and sneak out below.

"Okay, wait. Is anyone here in a condition to fight? Or a dwarf, or someone else good at stonework? Once the shadow lets us out, we'll have to find that way down fast, or we'll get caught again."

After the voice in the oubliette moans out its plea, Xoan says, "Hang on! We'll get you out. Who are you?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 11, 2009)

*"You can't help that thing. After starving for 3 weeks, and after that putrid smell that came from the oubliette, there is no doubt about his death. Maybe there's a shadow after all" * The dwarf says with a maleficent grin


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 11, 2009)

*Dace - Minotaur*

While attempting to tear off the gate barring off his cell, the Minotaur's keen hearing caught some of the banter coming from the nearby cells. He was good at navigating in such environments, as his home in the Abjurer's Labyrinth had taught him the necessary skills plus he could rip the puny human guards apart easily. However, his verbal skills allowed him to only state the obvious at the moment: "DACE FIGHT! *snort* FREE DACE! HE BREAK GUARDS NECK! BREAK THEM GOOD!" Dace snarled with anger and frustration, the putrid smell of decaying flesh tormenting his keen sense of smell.

It was becoming painfully apparent that he would not be able to escape on his own. _"Wizards smart! Use magic, hard to escape! Others help, and help others! Leave before bell!"_


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 11, 2009)

_"I-I'm not... d-dead.
B-but... can't m-move my l-legs.
Please...
__T-the light... so strange._
_Dear g-gods..."_
*gasp*


----------



## RelentlessImp (Apr 11, 2009)

Steise looks around, shuddering at the weak voice echoing up toward them. The handsome male grabs hold of the bars of his cage and starts yelling as loud as he possibly can, jerking on the bars to try to rattle them.

"HEY! HELP! WE GOT SOMEONE DYING IN HERE! YOU GOTTA COME GET HIM! GUARDS! HELP!" Unoriginal attempt, yes, but he had to try something. He had a few tricks up his sleeve, after all - messing with people's minds was his specialty. All he needed was a guard.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 12, 2009)

[sblock]
Guys I am quite sick and I'm going home to get better. This will mean no internet however - I guess I will be back next Monday. Dace can be NPCed by Monkey - he is a pretty straight forward melee fighter that will use grappling t disable the guards. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2009)

A chuckle, light at first but slowly growing to fill the halls came from the cell that held the paragon.  It seemed to override the moaning, the blathering, even the shouting, until finally the young mand with long red hair came forward out of the shadows of his cell.  Despite how long he'd been here, he looked as healthy as the day he came in.  
Something in his blood, kept him that way, regardless of how often the guards beat him or how little food they gave him, he seemed to always have energy.

"Maybe I've joined the gnome and the dwarf on the side of insanity, but I'm starting to agree.  We have to get out of here.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't feel like waiting to hear how many bloody times the bell tolls for me."

The warlock sighs and looks over at Steise "And quit the shouting,  They're not going to let him out just because you shouted loudly enough.  If they had any intention of letting the poor bastard out of there they would've done so allready.  Besides, he isn't dieing... Didn't you hear the gnome?  He's allready dead, just doesn't know it yet."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 12, 2009)

*"Keep shouting..." * the duergar says in a whisper* "Let him shout. We need an ape to manipulate."*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2009)

"OH, well why didn't you say so!"  With a grin and a crack of his fingers, Evan began chanting, directing a bolt of energy at the door.  "Lets see if that gets their attention."


----------



## Rathan (Apr 13, 2009)

Get him close and I'll kife his key!.... said the little halfling... yet what his brain apparently forgot to register was that his arms only stuck out at best a foot outside the cell door.... his reach as a small being was less than impressive....


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2009)

Shard watches the proceedings with confusion. She feels she's supposed to help, but isn't sure what to do. Maybe if the guards came she could help overpower them somehow?

She prepares to call on that ancient thing inside her, should the guard appear to prove diffucult.


----------



## Vox Fini (Apr 17, 2009)

*Varon*

It seems unlikely this ploy will work. It is so commonly used as to be quite cliche at this point, and the Red Wizards might be evil, but they were hardly incompetent.

Nonetheless, when the only possible alternative is torture and death, anything is better than inaction. He still has some magic left in reserve, and wonders if the unusual talents of those forced together in the cell will be able to offer some new twist on this old prisoner's trick.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 19, 2009)

"*snort* WEAKLINGS! GUARD COME, DACE RIP ARMS OFF! GET GUARD TO DACE!" The Minotaur was raging and the useless banter of the apparently self-centered tiny folk made his mood no better. Some used magic, others boasted with skills.

Dace didn't know about all that. But he knew that if he couldn't open the gate on his own, he would grab any other opportunity that would arise. He was not skilled enough to pickpocket a guard, but he could _make_ him give Dace the key, if the fool came close enough to the monster's cell.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 24, 2009)

Dace struggles mightily to bend the bars of his cell and again is frustrated by failure, the magic enhancing the bars making the attempt futile.

The gnome answers Varon, pointing at the closed trapdoor in the floor leading to the oubliette, "The shadow below...he's already dead, but that doesn't stop his anguish, no, no, no.  He just doesn't know he's dead and with dead comes greater power, yes, yes, yes.  Greater power, greater destiny, yes."

The time for action is soon it seems, as the guards are alerted to the use of something supernatural from Xoan's and Evan's cells.  The crackling charge of their _stun sticks_ set a tingle in the air as they approach.

The guards, five in total, descend the stairs into the "death row" cell block.  The lead guard shouts at the prisoners, "Quiet it down or there'll be beatings for all of you!"  They approach, the lead guard producing the engraved, magical key that undoes the magic securing the bars.

The lead guard orders the others to be ready with their _stun sticks_ as they approach Evan's cell, "Just can't leave well enough alone, can you?"  He looks over at Xoan, "You're next."

He unlocks Evan's cell...

The guards and the prisoners are interrupted by a horrific screech echoing through the hall with the jarring quality of fingernails on a chalkboard.

"The creature," one of the guards whispers fearfully.

"Call Jadenarch," says another.

The third mumbles, "There'll be hell to pay."

The guard leader snaps, "Better that than risk an escape, especially by that...thing."

The first guard hastily heads back upstairs to fetch the wizard.

The screeching noise has distracted the guards.  One is near enough to Dace to grab. 

Meanwhile, the creature, Ma’haretek, behind the windowless stone door of the maximum security cell at the end of the hall, has heard the mad ravings of the gnome...for days...inside his mind...an endless chanting that threatens to drive him mad.  He knows the chanting will stop once the oubliette is opened...but his own cell cannot be opened without the key...

OOC: Roll initiative!  

5 Guards' Initiative (1d20+1=13) 

OOC: The fifth guard will take five rounds to fetch and bring back Jadenarch, who will enter the combat on round 6 if the prisoners have not managed to overcome the other guards and escape by then.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 24, 2009)

Seventeen - Initiative: 10


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 24, 2009)

*Dead guy in oubliette*

Dead guy initiative = 20


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2009)

Init: 11


----------



## Vox Fini (Apr 25, 2009)

17

Roll Lookup


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 25, 2009)

*Grellus (Ogre)*

Grellus snorts in frustration.  Trying to think and so much _noise_ he can hardly...  He scratches his head somewhat confused having forgotten what he was supposed to think about.  But, he sees guards.  And he would dearly like to wring one of their weak little necks.  He moves over to the bars hoping he'll get his chance.

Init: 1d20+1=3


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2009)

Startled by the speed of unfolding events, Shard blinks owlishly as the guards come in, and one runs off. She gets to her feet slowly and tries to think of what she'd do if this were real. Besides panic, that is.

(Init: 6  Roll Lookup  )


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ma’haretek: AC 16, HP 24/24, Saves - F4/R2/W2, Spot +12

A once chained beast, far from the others, hears the scream for help and chitters to himself.

He had been catching bits of a fleshy voice from the drainpipe in the wall over the last few darker times.

Even though this cell didn't have a window like the others, he could tell those were the darker times because there was less sound during the dark times here. Maybe they didn't like his singing voice? Sometimes a metal slot would open in the door, something skewered but still wriggling on the end of a spear would be shoved through.

The jailers didn't dare open the door anymore... not after the first time. The other man had been quicker with the door than he thought it would. The blood on the door was a sweet reminder of who the hunter was in this story, even if he was in this black stony cage for the moment.

His shackles lay in a heap on the floor, along with chunks of the stone block they had been anchored to. The bones of the first man were there too. With his strong claws he had carved many small pebbles while he waited for them to come for him from his perch on the dark ceiling.

But the voice kept trickling through the pipes. Whispering secrets about a way out. Not up into the harsh light, but down into the embracing darkness of the ground. To the deeper place where he could climb and kill and eat.

--

He hears voices in the hall after a couple jolting rumbles and let loose a peircing screech at full volume. Thorough the echo of his own voice he can hear the fear in the voices of his captors and signs that the escape might be starting now. 

initiative=3 

For the first time, the creature raises its alien voice in words the other prisoners can understand. "Open the door with the key and set me free. I was born to rip them open."


----------



## RelentlessImp (Apr 25, 2009)

Init 15

Steise stares as the guards come down, backing away from the bars.

_Here's my chance... _our_ chance. I'll hit them with everything I've got..._


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 26, 2009)

*Xoan - human-looking psychic warrior*

Init=4


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 26, 2009)

[sblock]
*HP: 41/41 AC: 15 Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +6*

Initiative: 18+2=20;
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 27, 2009)

Init: 1d20+4=24


Dremis places his ear to the door (or looks out the barred section of his cell door whichever is more pertinent) as he hears the guards speak.... he uses his wits and his intelligence about him to attempt a distraction for those with actual ability to cause mass escape for the lot of them...his hope is that if he helps in some little way they might set him free as well.... with that he uses his words to try and fake some of the guards attention to himself before hiding himself in a dark corner of his cell to keep out of harms way...

Bluff Check: 15 "Oi... guaaaaarrddss... I got me cell unlocked... and not nothing ye can DO about it is there!?" Nope Nope me little device in 'ere will keep me from bein 'ere long I do tells ya!" the halfling bolstered as he ducked into a shadowed part of his cell in case one or more guards did come to check his bluff out...

Hide Check: 35


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2009)

Evan looks up at the Guard standing at his now-open cell.  "Party time's over, wizard lover." The warlock grins as he steps forwards, his hands glowing with energy, and backhands the guard.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative (1d20+2=17) 
Attack vs Guard (1d20+8=18, 1d3+3d6+4=18) by my calculations they should be flat-footed since they haven't acted yet, so no AoO or dex bonus to AC, correct?
AC 18 for 18 damage(Subdual)
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bree - Human Monk/Assassin*

Bree watches for any chance of helping with the escape attempt.

OOC: Initiative (1d20+2=15)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Round 1*

Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)

OOC: First action - Dremis 

Dremis' voice reaches the guards and it appears one of them might come to investigate (OOC: But not until their action.)

OOC: Is Dremis doing anything else?

OOC: Next action - The Occupant of the Oubliette (Ambrus)


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC: I will hold an action while hidden to wait for one of the guards to come into his cell and will tumble past him and out of the cell if undetected once he steps inside or opens the door enough for me to escape...


----------



## Ambrus (May 1, 2009)

*The Wretch in the oubliette*

Alone in the dark, the wretch in the oubliette hears the rattling of keys and the officious tones of the guards as they unlock a cell door up above. Utterly delirious from the cold, pain and hunger of his prolonged duress, the prisoner struggles to turn over. Far above him is a faint light crisscrossed by rusted iron bars. To the wretch's fevered mind it is the light of salvation; they've finally come to release him...

With a herculean effort, the prisoner painfully heaves himself up, weakly supporting his pain-wracked body on a pair of broken legs. The wretch raises a trembling hand up towards the light, the rattling of the guards' keys sounding like the dulcet tones of a celestial choir. Slowly, as if borne up by the angels themselves, the prisoner rises to his feet towards that light of hope and salvation...

Out in the dimly light hallway, the guards and nearby prisoners might notice a surprising sight as a putrescent left hand emerge through the iron bars of the oubliette's grating in the floor. The desiccated limb continues to rise up past the elbow, revealing pallid and peeling flesh and fingers tipped with cracked fingernails caked with grime and dried blood. The arm's emergence is halted by the sturdy iron bars just short of the shoulder joint. Then a second ghastly hand rises, trembling, through the grate. _"P-please... h-help me..."

_OOC: Five foot step up from the oubliette's floor. Readying an action to touch any creature who approaches the oubliette's grating.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 1, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Dace.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 1, 2009)

*Dace, Minotaur*
_
"Stupid human!"_ Dace did not care for much words, even in his thoughts. The fact that the guard neglected his size and the length of his limbs, was a welcomed chance however.

The Minotaur was aware of the events that were unfolding around him, even though he did not fully understand everything the others said. Apparently the guards were preparing to beat one of the other humans with some sticks, but got scared of something in the last cell. 

_"Screeches like bug._" observed the Mintoaur. He didn't know why the humans were so afraid of this thing, whatever it was. He didn't care either - when the guard carelessly came within reach, Dace revealed his teeth in a wicked grin as he quickly shot out his long arm towards the fool's neck.

[sblock]
*HP: 41/41 AC: 15 Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +6*
Grapple: 11+19=30

I had already posted this with my Initiative roll, but i guess that reposting it is not too much of a bother 
[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 4, 2009)

OOC: Dace can make another Grapple check to Hold the guard.  If successful, roll 1d3 + Str mod for damage.

OOC: Next action - Evan.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 4, 2009)

*Dace, Minotaur*

"You!" Dace snarled, "Make other open gate, or Dace rip spine out! Understand?"

The Minotaur had wrapped his long, hair covered fingers around the guard's slim, soft-skinned neck. He put his other hand on the man's mouth, so that the little bugger could not make a sound and alert the other guards yet. "You blink if understand."

[sblock] *
HP: 41/41 AC: 15 Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +6*

Grapple Check: 18+19=37, Damage roll 3+7=10[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 4, 2009)

OOC: Thanks to GlassEye for pointing that Jemal had already posted an action.

Evan's eldritch blast catches the guard full in the face.  The guard reels but remains standing, barely.

Meanwhile, Dace slowly chokes the guard in his massive arms, the man's face turning an ugly shade of purple.

OOC: Next action - Varon

[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 10 damage (nonlethal)[/sblock]


----------



## Vox Fini (May 5, 2009)

*Varon*

The sudden clamour and violence is almost too much. Varon shrinks back against the wall of the cell, away from the raging minotaur and the blasts of eldritch energy. He frantically searches in his head for some way to protect himself, but for a moment the Draconic phrases keep slipping away before he can speak them.

He closes his eyes for a moment, shuts out the sounds of combat, and takes a long, slow breath. With his mind calmer, he recalls the phrases he needs, what little memory he has been able to keep scraped together during his imprisonment, and begins weaving a shell of magical protection around himself.

_OOC: Backing away from the fight and casting Mage Armour._


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 5, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Steise


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 5, 2009)

[sblock] I thought that Improved Grapple allowed Dace to deal lethal damage? If so he definitely chooses to deal lethal damage in stead. Also, does the guard blink when Dace asked him the question?[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 7, 2009)

OOC: RelentlessImp, are you still with us.

Steise holds action.

OOC: Next action - Bree


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 7, 2009)

*Bree - Human Monk/Assassin*

Bree continues to watch for any oppurtunity to assist in the escape attempt. As if for the first time she looks around at who are in the neighboring cells around her.

OOC: Could we get a simple map showing who is in what cell? Nothing elaborate, just something to give a better picture of where everyone is.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 7, 2009)

OOC: Let's see what we can do about that...


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d| | | |V| |
|19| | | | | | | |
|20|D|D|g|g|g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 7, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Guards.

The guard being held by Dace struggles to get free...

Grapple check to escape the minotaur (1d20+7=12) OOC: Dace needs to make a Grapple check and beat a 12 to maintain his hold on the guard.

Two guards facing Evan, including the one that Evan just blasted (who is carrying the key), advance with their _stun sticks_.

Attack; damage; electrical damage (1d20+8=25, 1d6+2=4, 1d6=1, 1d20+8=18, 1d6+2=8, 1d6=3) 

Evan is struck hard by the electrified clubs.  OOC: Total of 16 damage, non-lethal.

The last guard moves over to investigate Dremis' claim of an unlocked cell (moving to C18).

OOC: Next action - The Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa).


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | | | | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2009)

The stoic duergar advances to hold the bars with his hands, he seems to be focusing on the uninjured guard hitting Evan, sending  a mind assault on him. The veins in the dwarf's head start to beat heavily. *"Die!" *

OOC: Using Mind Thurst (Power lvl 1, will negates. Using 1 extra power point for dmg augmentation.) Dmg: 2d10: 12


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 8, 2009)

Dace let out a sound, a cross between a snort and a snicker, his nose ring jumping slightly. He squeezed the gentle human neck even harder and grinned.

[sblock]Grapple: 18+19=37[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2009)

Dace's arms are like a vice, unmovable against the guards feeble attempts to escape.

Meanwhile...

Guard's Will save to avoid getting his brain fried (1d20+1=6) 

The guard cries out and clutches his head in sudden pain.

OOC: Next action - Seventeen.
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 10 damage (nonlethal) 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | | | | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## ethandrew (May 8, 2009)

Seventeen
HP: 29 - AC: 12

Seventeen rushes to the door at the sound of combat, his hands gripping the steel bars of the small window, "Wizard lover. HA! I love it!" He spots the guard to the left across the way, and with a word and a wave he focuses on the man's body, muscles and tendons.

Casting Hold Person on the guard in C18. Will save of 16.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 8, 2009)

Will save (1d20+1=16) The guard slows down for a moment but fights off the enchantment.

OOC: Next action - Shard.
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 10 damage (nonlethal) 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | | | | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2009)

Shard backed up, shaking her head. The sound and flash of the shockstick made her flinch, and her face crumpled as if she were about to cry. Nightmarish images rose up in her mind's eye. She felt sick.

"No," the girl protested weakly. "Please...stop... Please!"

Ghostly laughing seemed to echo around her, and she put her hands to her ears to try to shut it out. Her skin felt hot and tight, as if she were growing so fast that she'd split right out of it, like a snake or lizard.

And then certainty hit her, calming her. It wasn't real. And if it wasn't real, who's to say she couldn't change things? The feeling of tension over her skin left her as she felt complete and utter focus fall over her. She stared unblinking out from the bars of her cell.

"I dreamed that I had a friend...a friend who was a monster...powerful and fierce..."

Between the two guards busy with their cells, _something_ started to take shape. A faint distortion in the air that was getting bigger and bigger each passing moment.

(5pp to manifest Astral Construct with augmentation to 3rd level. Takes a full round to complete, so it'll finish forming on her turn next round.)


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 11, 2009)

The guards recoil at the swirling, coalescing...something forming in the hall.

OOC: Next action - Xoan
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 10 damage (nonlethal) 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C| | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## pneumatik (May 12, 2009)

*Xoan: human-looking psychic warrior*
Xoan looks out his cell at the commotion. With the guards here, it was likely that someone was going to get the key soon. Not that he was probably going to be able to get it, but it would be gotten nonetheless. 

Things would be more dangerous once all the cells were opened. He didn't trust any of his fellow prisoners, not really, and more guards would show up eventually. Xoan concentrates on his personal energy before sending it out in search of hostile entities. He then looks about his cell for anything he could use as a weapon.

[sblock=OOC]Xoan manifests detect hostile intent. It lasts 10 minutes / level, or 1 hour. That's a standard action. For his move, he'll pick up something (rock, bone, etc.) that he could use as a weapon. He'll take anything that will keep him from provoking when he makes melee attacks.[/sblock][sblock=Xoan's status]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours.
Detect hostile intent: 30ft radius for 1 hour
Remaining PP: 23
Reamining HP: +1 temp[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 12, 2009)

Xoan senses four sources of hostile intent currently, all situated in the hall between the cells.  He is able to find a suitable club-like piece of bone from a former occupant of his cell.

OOC: Next action - Grellus
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 10 damage (nonlethal) 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C| | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## GlassEye (May 12, 2009)

As the guards are all too far away for Grellus to do anything to them, he instead rattles the bars of his cage and peers down the hall waiting for the moment when the _key_ has been used and he is able to batter down the door.

OOC: Hold action.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 12, 2009)

*Ma’haretek: AC 16, HP 24/24, Saves - F4/R2/W2, Spot +12*

The bug can't actually do anything either, until his cell door is opened.

OOC - Hold Action


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

*Round 2*

OOC: Next action - Dremis
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 10 damage (nonlethal) 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C| | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## Rathan (May 13, 2009)

"Come and get me guard! awww what's th' matter.. your head hurt.... I'm tiny and helpless.. what's stoppin' ya from beatn' me sensless!?" dremis says as he taunts the guard in front of him in hopes he'll open the door to his cell.... And the rest 'o you lot couldn't hurt a fu'kin flea if you had a pair of tweezers! says dremis as he continues to try and incite foolish rage with the mages in hopes they slip and make a mistake...

[sblock=Actions Intimidate check to incite hostile feelings within the guards towards dremis.... not sure if this is the right skill for this but hey it might work.... 1d20+1=12 also still hiding VERY well in his cell....[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

The guard seems a little preoccupied with the...whatever it is...materializing in front of him and ignores Dremis for the moment.

OOC: Next Action - The Occupant of the Oubliette (Ambrus)


----------



## Ambrus (May 13, 2009)

Stymied by the rusted iron bars and his pleas for help being ignored as always, the wretch in the oubliette begins to grow frantic with desperation. The air at the end of corridor grows chill as the desiccated and putrescent arms sticking up through the grating in the floor reach desperately towards the guards down the corridor. Rattling and clanging sounds echoes up from below as the wretch begins to furiously impact the grating with his head and shoulders.

_"P-please... I.
I._ *clang.*
_have._ *clang.*
_to._ *clang.*
_get._ *clang.*
_OUT..."_ *CLANG.*

OOC: Continuing to ready an action to touch any creature who approaches the oubliette's grating.

Next action: Dace


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

OOC: Can't shadows pass through normal objects?


----------



## Ambrus (May 13, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Yes. But most shadows don't have putrefying limbs and can't rattle metal bars either. Fact is, there's nothing except the mad gnome's ramblings that indicates that my character is a shadow. Personally, my PC isn't buying his crazy story. [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 13, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Dace.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 13, 2009)

OOc: good to know ^^


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2009)

Dace eyed his surroundings while still choking the weakling human and gagging him. He was pleased that things were turning violent, and that the smartmouths in the nearby cells were actually doing something.

Unfortunately for the guard, he chose not to blink in answer to Dace's simple question of weather he understands, so the Minotaur decided to take matters in his own hands (again). "YOU GUARD! COME FREE DACE, OR HE SMASH THIS ONE HEAD!"

The beast bellowed with a mighty voice, shouting at the guard holding the key. As Dace was choking the helpless human in his muscular arms, he puled him back with force and smashed his head against the steel bars with his beastly might. This was done to emphasize his words more than anything else, although it did give Dace a certain feral sense of accomplishment as the man's skull produced a loud ring when it met the bars of the cell door.

[sblock]
I put in a STR check there just in case it is needed when Dace bashed the guard's head against the bars of his cell. Grapple: 11+19=30, DMG: 1+7=8, STR check: 10+7=17 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 14, 2009)

The guard's head makes more of a wet thump on the cell bars and the man goes limp, apparently unconscious.

OOC: Dace needs to make a Sense Motive check, please.

[sblock=DM's Secret Stuff]Bluff check to feign unconsciousness (1d20-1=16) [/sblock]

OOC: Next action - Evan
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal)
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal), 5 damage 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C| | | |
|20|D|D|g| |g|E| |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2009)

Evan sidesteps so one guard provides him cover from the other as he launches another charged punch at the injured mans gut.

[sblock=ooc]
WHAM! (1d20+8=15) 
Wham Damage (1d3+3d6+4=22) 

5'step to E19 (North of the Injured guard) and then Hideous Blow Unarmed strike: AC 15 for 22 damage (if it hits).

I provoke an AoO for the unarmed strike, but only from the one guard as the other isn't in range anymore. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Stats]
AC 12, HP 45(7 nonlethal damage), DR 5/Cold Iron.
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 14, 2009)

Dace lift up the guard to the height of his snout and sniffed the man's face. **snort* *snort** The human could not help but flinch as the Minotaur's nose ring almost touched his face. "You CRAGDUNG! No trick Dace!"

[sblock] IK loves me today  Snese Motive: 15+2=17 [/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 15, 2009)

Attack of opportunity against Evan (1d20+8=23, 1d6+2=5, 1d6=1) 

The guard manages to strike Evan hard with his _stun stick_ (OOC: 6 damage, nonlethal), but Evan's punch sends the guard to the ground, unconscious.

OOC: Next action - Varon
[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 40 damage (nonlethal), unconscious
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal), 5 damage 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C|E| | |
|20|D|D|g| |g| | |
|21|D|D| | |k| | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 18, 2009)

OOC: Vox Fini, are you still with us?

Varon holds action for the moment.

OOC: Next action - Steise.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 20, 2009)

OOC: RelentlessImp, are you still with us?

Steise holds action for the moment.

OOC: Next action - Bree.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 20, 2009)

*Bree - Human Monk/Assassin*

Thinking quickly, Bree casts a spell on herself and her appearance changes to that of one of the red wizards. Then she moves to the cell door while she calls out to the guards. "Guards! Release me from this cell!"

OOC: Casting _disguise self_ to take the appearance of a red wizard.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

OOC: Make a Disguise check, with the +10 bonus provided by the spell, to see how convincing it is.

OOC: Next action - Guards

Two of the guards, including the one with the key, continue to beat on Evan.

Attack; Damage: Electrical Damage (1d20+8=16, 1d6+2=6, 1d6=3, 1d20+8=22, 1d6+2=3, 1d6=6) 

OOC: Evan takes another 18 non-lethal damage.

The guard held by Dace, sensing his struggle to escape is futile, calls for help to the guard investigating Dremis's cell, "Get this beast off of me!"

That guard, however, is staring at the thing materializing in the hall.  He tries to attack it but it isn't fully formed and so his weapon just swooshes through air.

OOC: Next action - Duergar (Voda Vosa)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2009)

The duergar focus on the guards attacking Evan.* "Help your friend, leave that man, he can't harm you. Open the Minotaur cell and beat him down" *he says. But those were not simple words, they carry the heavy waves of mental control power he sent down to the guards brains, influencing their conciousness to act in behalf of their comrade in distress.

Actions: Use Suggestion, augmentation with 2 additional points to affect both guards.  5 total points spent. Points left: 25/32. Save DC 17 I think


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

OOC: Monkey oopsed.  One of the guards attacking Evan is actually unconscious so Evan is only hit once for 9 non-lethal damage and Voda Vosa's character has only one guard to target (and can therefore save the extra two power points).

Guard's Will save (1d20+1=11) 

OOC: The guard will start following the _suggestion_ on his next action.

OOC: Next action - 17


----------



## ethandrew (May 25, 2009)

Still grasping the iron bars in both hands, watching the scene unfold much to his delight, Seventeen called out for all to hear, "This is the call to arms Men, Women, and possibly children. We've got them where we want them. Everyone focus on your efforts, on your task for what needs to be done and I promise you, if we all work together there will be no bells tolling for this lot. The only heads that will roll will be those of these Thayvian swine!"

Inspire Courage +1 to all allies who can hear me. "An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls."


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 25, 2009)

OOC: Next action - Shard (and the Astral Construct)


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2009)

_"It's here"_ Shard whispers in a choked half-sob. _"Maulmat is here. It's too late to run now."_

The roiling white smokey substance abruptly contracts inward into a distinct, if bizarre, shape. A headless, barrel-chested thing with squat, thick legs and outrageously oversized arms with hands the size of small casks on the end. Its skin is a pallid white, except where two black eyes peer out, each one in the spot that a nipple would normally be. 

Lacking a mouth, it works in eerie silence as it trundles between the two guards and throws a single looping punch with all the force of a mace!

Meanwhile Shard recognizes that Maulmat is a bit outnumbered out there, and is fighting alone, more or less. She makes a cat's cradle out of her fingers and concentrates, imagining ghostly spiders skittering and chittering just out of sight all around the guard in front of Dremis' cell.

Strange filaments of shimmering white thread fade into existence all around that guard, and start to weave around him! He has only one chance to avoid the strands of sticky 'silk' that seems to follow him as he tries to get away!

(Ectoplasmic Cocoon on the guard outside Dremis' cell. Reflex save DC 17 to avoid, otherwise he will be bound up tight and helpless, unable to see or speak or move for 6 rounds.)

(Astral Construct III, with the Cleave and Trip options. Attacking the guard attacking Evan.
To hit: 19
Damage: 9
Roll Lookup
Trip roll: 9 (Guard must beat this with a Str check, or fall prone in square)
Roll Lookup )

Construct Stats:
Hit points: 36
AC: 20
Saves: +1 Fort, +3 Ref, +1 Will
Cleave: If target falls to an attack, it may make another attack against an adjacent enemy as a free action.
Trip: If slam hits, it may make a Trip attempt as a free action against the target without a touch attack or provoking an AoO. If the trip fails, the target does not get a chance to try to trip in return.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (May 26, 2009)

Guard Reflex save (1d20+3=20) 

Panic stricken, the guard manages to evade the ectoplasm out of sheer adrenaline.

The guard with the key is not so fortunate as he lands hard on the floor after the astral construct's attack.  The key skitters out of his grasp, arriving at Dace's feet.

OOC: Next action - Xoan

[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 40 damage (nonlethal), unconscious
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal), 5 damage 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage[/sblock]
Guard 4 (Evan's cell) - 9 damage


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C|E| | |
|20|D|D|g|k|g| | |
|21|D|D| | | | | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## pneumatik (May 27, 2009)

Xoan keeps his eyes on what's going on near the entrance to the prison. "Get the key! Let us out!" he shouts. Otherwise, he waits.

[sblock="Xoan's Status"]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours.
Detect hostile intent: 30ft radius for 1 hour
Remaining PP: 23
Reamining HP: +1 temp[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 27, 2009)

Dace heard the rattling of a metal object near his cell and looked around to see what it was. "_Key! It KEY! Must get key!_" However the human guard was still wiggling in his grasp, making it impossible for the large Minotaur to reach over and retrieve the item.

[sblock]Dace has acted already this round, as far as i know there is nothing he can do to get the key until next round right?[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy_monkey1956 said:


> OOC: Make a Disguise check, with the +10 bonus provided by the spell, to see how convincing it is.




OOC: Disguise (1d20+10=18) Actually 23.

[sblock]Thanks Jemal. I totally missed that I had ranks in Disguise. It is 5 ranks. 4 cross-class ranks from 5 levels of monk and 1 rank from one level of assassin.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC - Ma'Haratek continues to hold action.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Tailspinner, don't forget that the +10 from the spell is in ADDITION to your normal skill (Your sheet says +5, so you'd have a total of +15, for a 23 check).
Edit: Actually, I think it should be +4 not +5, b/c you have 4 ranks and I don't see where the additional +1 is from, as you have a 10 charisma.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: Next actions - Grellus is up, followed by Dremis, the Dead guy, Dace, Evan, Varon, Steise, and Bree ("The Creature's" action is already posted).  I'll be posting a Round summary and the guards action on the next update.  Anyone listed above who hasn't posted their action will be assumed to be holding action.

[sblock=Initiative Order for Reference]Initiative Order

24 - Dremis (Rathan)
20 - Dead Guy (Ambrus)
20 - Dace (Myth and Legend)
17 - Evan (Jemal)
17 - Varon (Vox Fini)
15 - Steise (RelentlessImp)
15 - Bree (Tailspinner)
13 - 5 Guards
11 - Nameless Duergar (Voda Vosa)
10 - Seventeen (ethandrew)
6 - Shard + Astral Construct (Shayuri)
4 - Xoan (pneumatik)
3 - Grellus (GlassEye)
3 - The Creature (Vertexx69)[/sblock]
[sblock=DM Screen]Guards hp = 27

Guard 1 (Evan's cell) - 40 damage (nonlethal), unconscious
Guard 2 (Dace's cell) - 18 damage (nonlethal), 5 damage 
Guard 3 (Dremis's cell) - 12 damage
Guard 4 (Evan's cell) - 9 damage[/sblock]


|xy|A|B|C|D|E|F|G|
| 0███████████████
| 1| | |o|O|o| | |
| 2| | |o|O|o| | |
| 3| | | | | | | |
| 4| |M| | | | | |
| 5| | | | | | | |
| 6| | | | | | | |
| 7| | | | | | | |
| 8| | | | | | | |
| 9| | | | | | | |
|10| | | | | |G|G|
|11| | | | | |G|G|
|12| |s| | | |X| |
|13| | | | | | | |
|14| |Q| | | |7| |
|15| | | | | | | |
|16| |S| | | |B| |
|17| | | | | | | |
|18| |d|g| | |V| |
|19| | | |C|E| | |
|20|D|D|g|k|g| | |
|21|D|D| | | | | |
|22| | | | | | | |


Oo = Oubliette entrance (barred trapdoor in floor, 10 feet square, situated in the center of the hall taking up the middle square and half of each square to either side) [Ambrus's character is 5 ft. below the trap door.]

The two far left columns and the two far right columns are 10 foot square cells starting in row 21.  For reference and because he is Large size, Dace occupies his entire cell and is the first cell on the lefthand side.

D = Dace
E = Evan
d = Dremis
V = Varon
S = Steise
B = Bree
Q = Nameless Duergar
7 = Seventeen
s = Shard
C = Astral Construct
X = Xoan
G = Grellus
M = Screeching Bug Thing (in an isolation cell, there is another isolation cell across the hall, but it is currently empty).
g = Guards
k = Guard with Key


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 10, 2009)

Grellus squints into the darkness and watches the combat unfold.  He waits.  Hopefully someone will come within reach or open the cages...

[sblock=ooc]Ready action to grab guard if one comes within range.  You can assume that will be my action each round until a guard comes near or someone uses the key and he can begin battering his way out.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2009)

Evan grabs at the fallen guards stun-stick, knowing that his movements open him to attack, but knowing too that he can take it.  Finally armed, he straightens and grins at the remaining guard in his cell "Lets see how you like these things."

[sblock=ooc]
5'step to the downed guard, move action to pick up the weapon (Provoking an AoO I believe), And then Hideous Blow with it.
Attack; damage; Electrical (1d20+8=13, 4d6+4=12, 1d6=1) AC 13 for 12 dmg + 1 electrical.  Unless the weapon is a 'light' weapon, add an additional 2 damage from strength for wielding it two-handed. (Not sure on the weapon stats, just used a base d6 and d6 electrical b/c that's what the guards were rolling vs me)
AC 12, HP 45 (11 Nonlethal damage), DR 5/Cold Iron
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 17, 2009)

*Dace - Minotaur*

Dace was torn between the options that presented themselves. On one hand, he wanted to choke the life of the guard in his grasp and turn his throat in to a dough-like substance. On the other hand, the key fell close and was his sure way out of the cell.

After a moment's though Dace concluded that if he were to free himself he would have ALL the guards to rip apart, instead of just one. That thought comfortably nested itself in the Minotaur's otherwise scarcely occupied head, as he lift the human up to the level of his face. "You! I kill you soon! Not go anywhere."

He then threw the guard towards the strange thing that had popped up in the middle of the room, as it was obviously capable (and willing) of knocking human scum down. It was quite hard for the beast to aim his shot with only one hand that was sticking out of the cell door however.

The Minotaur then went over and reeled the key in close to the bars with one finger, so he could grab it from the inside of his cell. He then proceeded to attempt and unlock the gate holding him in.

[sblock]*HP: 41/41 AC: 15 Fort: +6 Reflex: +6 Will: +6*

Actions: Dace throws the guard towards the astral construct, hoping the thing would get an AOO or at least target him. Rolled: 5+7 = 12 STR check and 1+5= natural 1 on ranged attack roll to help with the throwing of the guard.

He then proceeds to walk over and retrieve the key, after which he attempts to unlock the gate.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 17, 2009)

The guard in front of Evan goes down in a heap, still twitching from the shock from the club.

Dace manages to unlock his cell.

The remaining guards are easily dispatched by the combined efforts of the escapees.

The gnome screeches in his cell, "Let us out!  Let us all out!  Some can go into the oubliette and escape in the tunnels below.  The rest can go up, up into the light and perhaps exact terrible vengeance on our captors...if they survive."

OOC: This will serve as a check-in post.  Those who get a post in this week will be joining the gnome.  Those who don't will be assumed to be heading upstairs to deal with more guards and possibly a red wizard.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 17, 2009)

The duergar awaits for his cell to be unlocked, and remains next to the gnome afterwards. He plans to lead down into the earth's entrails.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ma'Haratek steps down from the wall onto the floor as he hears the sounds of combat go quiet, followed by the sound of unlocking cells and doors flying open. When his door is opened he slightly inclines his head in either a display of gratitude or merely to clear the the stone doorway as he steps into the hallway. "Mmm the air is sweet with human blood. You lot seem to kill well." his voice grates like the echo of nails drug across stone. The insectoid stretches his legs and neck, making him momentarily taller than even the minotaur and ogre before he settles back into his hunched loping posture. "Has anyone found our belongings Yet?" From around his torso he extending 2 more pairs of wickedly spiked insectoid limbs.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2009)

After dispatching the last guard, Evan starts searching the bodies. "Unlock the rest of them" He says to Dace, before turning to scowl at the insect "Any of you with half a brain will forget your gear, that guard'll be back with the wizard any second, and I for one don't wanna go back in my cell.  I'm getting outta here with the gnome, and anybody who can carry their own weight should join us.."

[sblock=ooc]
Evan searches one of the guards while he talks and the others escape their cells.  Specifcally, I'm wondering what kind of armour they're wearing, and if they have any keys/weapons/money on them.
Also, What are the stats on the stun-sticks?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

Dremis waits for his cell to be unlocked and opened.... the big talker walks out into the fray of other captives and looks to stand no more than knee or shin height to some assembled... quickly he moves around the lumbering figures as he studies them all a bit.. learning them.... never did the little halflings crooked little sideways grin disappear from his face as he was just so happy to be free again like he knew it would.... 

"yes yes.. pleased to meet you... Dremis... yes... I was that renowned thief... sure sure.. I was that thief too.. I go by many names actually... most people usually just call me crazy though" the little man spoke with a short cackle back and forth to some friendly enough to converse with him after being set free...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 18, 2009)

The bizarre monster Maulmat whirls around, blinks its dead black eyes at the other strange creatures standing around, and raises its fists challengingly.

"No!" Shard shouts. "You're done now! Go away!"

It roars furiously...then starts to break apart into streamers of fog that twist and writhe as they funnel away into nothingness. In seconds it's gone.

Shard stands up and approaches her door to be let out. The nightmares that surrounded her would need a reason not to kill her and eat her, she knew. Fortunately, she had one.

"I think I can find our things."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 18, 2009)

*Dace - Minotaur*

Dace leered his head to the side, eying the ginger haired man that gave him an order. Still breathing heavily from the fight that ensued after he broke free, the Minotaur did not take kindly to being ordered around.

As a matter of fact he didn't take kindly to any authority, but now even less so than normal. He snorted and shook his head, his nose ring making a rattling sound. "Dace free them. But not because you say _runt_! Because he want to."

He unlocked all the cell doors on the floor, looking with amazement at the Ogre and bug thing. "Dace kill good, yes. What you? You bug?"

To the Ogre he growled in giant:

[sblock=Giant] You. Why you here? [/sblock]

When the tiny Human female muttered something about being able to locate their equipment, Dace raised his head with interest. "Want my axe. Axe good for killing." 

His life in the Labyrinth and later in the Arena did not yield impressive wealth at all - a simple unenchanted axe and a few healing potions were all that Dace possessed. He welcomed the notion of finding some good gear however, as it usually helped with killing.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 18, 2009)

Seventeen steps out into the crowded hallway and stretches with a yawn. "Quite the menagerie we have here," he states slowly with a curious tone. "Many thanks, my friends."


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2009)

Myth and Legend said:


> He unlocked all the cell doors on the floor, looking with amazement at the Ogre and bug thing. "Dace kill good, yes. What you? You bug?"



"I am called Ma'Haratek and was once a man...but no more..." The bug looks at his 6 sets of over developed claws with something akin to a twinge of disgust. "But what my ...masters... took, they replaced kind of."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 18, 2009)

Dremis peeks his head inside the bugs cell as he exits and blinks in amazement... oohhhh what I could do with SIX arms!.... I could picks someones pockets while stabbing someone else in the back and picking at a lock all at ONCE!.... I must find a way to get six arms yes yes..." Dremis cackled as he showed no sighs of sane coherent thought....


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 18, 2009)

Dace was puzzled, with a dumbstruck expression on his bovine face. "They took arms? And then gave arms?" The beast shook his had and mused "Dace have two arms. Arms strong - they make human turn blue. It are much fun!" The Minotaur laughed with his gruff vice.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2009)

Shard grimaces at the bizarreness all around her and concentrates instead on her friend...the gem they'd taken from her. He was locked away, but perhaps she could sense where...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 19, 2009)

*"We better procure our friends with their weapons if we are to face the perils of the underworld. As much fun as killing helpless humans can be, it will not be THAT easy down there." *The scar-faced duergar says, with his hands together in the back. *"I do not need weapons, but a meat-shield is always better armed than unarmed."* he states.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I do not need weapons, but a meat-shield is always better armed than unarmed."* he states.




The warlock grins and winks at the dwarf "Glad to make your aquaintance, meat-shield, my name's Evan.  Grab whatever you want from the guards, but any of you heading up stairs do so without me and the gnome.  I'm taking our crazy little friend up on his offer of actually getting out of here alive."
Evan stands up and looks around at those gathered. "Listen up, fellow freaks and outlaws.  We all want to be in charge here, cuz that's the kinda people we are, and I'm bettin' more than a few of us want payback, but we gotta think smart.  We get outa here alive, regroup, get some supplies, and THEN we think about coming back and kickin these guys' ass all the way to hell.. Sound like a plan?"

[sblock=ooc] Monkey, just reiterating in case you miss the last post when you update, but Evan is doing a quick search of the guards for anything that could prove useful.  I'll be keeping the stun-stick, and if the guards are outfitted in light armour, and I can strip it off fairly quickly, I'll take that too.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 20, 2009)

*"No, it does not. But at least your inferior mind was able to grasp the essential part of a getaway plan, and we agree that we should get away from this place. Revenge is a needless things, there are greater things to be achieved in the underworld. And much danger and killing to be done."* Although it seemed the duergar was speaking, no one saw him moving his lips, or actually emitting any sound, his voice seems to be into the mind of all of you.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm really no good without some kind of weapon or gear...... my... 'skills'... allow me to find a weak spot and strike it hard.... I REALLY wish I could get my gear back.. buuuutt... if I could get another weapon for now.. like.. oh I dunno.. one of those shock stick things.. I'd be a happy camper.. the little halfling spoke softly... erratically... but softly with that ever growing wide grin on his face....


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 22, 2009)

As soon as Xoan is free, runs over to the dead guards and looks for usable equipment. He grabs the largest usable weapon he can find - two-handed is preferred, but a one-handed weapon will work in the pinch (which is where he is now). Armor-wise, he was only interested in something light that wouldn't impair his movement. His mind protected him from violence now.

Once equipped, joins the group. He's been preparing himself to take charge if there was no leadership in the group. But the situation is the opposite: too many cooks trying to not spoil the broth. Fortunately the chiefs all want to go deeper underground, just like Xoan was instructed. So he stays quiet and tries to look like he needs protecting.

[sblock=Xoan's stats]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours.
Detect hostile intent: 30ft radius for 1 hour
Remaining PP: 23
Reamining HP: +1 temp for a couple more minutes, then full hp[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2009)

Since Dace was only trained in the use of the Greataxe, and was too big to fit in any of the human sized armour pieces, he preferred to rely on his strength of body and the thickness of his hide. As the group was waiting around, discussing shields made of meat and wasting precious time, the Minotaur decided to do something useful and went over to the mad gnome he had just released. "Where way down? Show way?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 23, 2009)

The duergar silently begins moving to the oubliette. *"Follow, please"*


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jun 24, 2009)

The group is able to collect four _stun sticks_ from the fallen guards, though their armor is ruined.

OOC: _Stun Sticks_ function as _+1 shock clubs_ that can deal lethal or non-lethal damage (wielder's choice).  It will be up to you to decide who gets the _stun sticks_.

Grellus, Varon, Steise, and Bree tell the rest of the group that they will head upstairs and try to retrieve the gear.

The key to the cells also opens the oubliette.  As soon as the trap door is opened a shadowy form flies out and up, shrieking all the way, a fetid corpse dropping to the floor below.

The smell of rotted corpses left too long in a damp place wafts up from the oubliette but those with darkvision can just make out a tunnel at the far end of the chamber.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2009)

Apparently undisturbed by the fetid smell of rotten flesh, the duergar gets himself into the oubliette and points towards the tunnel. *"There it is, hurry."*


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2009)

Shard hesitates, at loath to leave behind the fragment of herself buried in a beautiful little trinket that's somewhere...out there...

"Wait...hold on just a second..." She concentrates harder.

(Psicrystal Spot: 19)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 25, 2009)

Dace's eyes were keen and pierced the darkness in the oubliette easily. Unfortunately for him though, his superb sense of smell, that could track enemies and reveal ambushes, now brought the full power of the stench of decaying flesh upon the Minotaur. The monster exhaled with disgust and moved towards the slender human girl.

He looked at her thin form in the tattered and dirty white dress, and her pale skin and white hair almost made him think of her as a child. "You skinny, move now. Follow Dace if afraid from dark."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 25, 2009)

Dremis shrugged and moved to scurry between the legs of the minotaur and get just a bit ahead of him through the passage of the oubliette... he wasn't stupid.. he stuff would have to wait till he was more prepared to fetch them... for now his neck would avoid the noose and the bells..... 

anyone got light?.... I can't see in the pitch darkness..... Dremis chuckled out in a still merry voice....


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 26, 2009)

Seventeen's face brightens, he had been unusually silent for himself, but as he didn't really need his gear, sad as that was, he figured he'd let the others figure things out. It really did make him sad though, to know that he was here, in Thay, knowing he could disappear at any moment and no one would know.

"Ah! Light I have. My usefulness is at hand. Behold!" He grabs a piece of lint of his clothes and holds it out in his hand. "Poof," he whispers and at once the lint flares up in his hand like a torch. "There you are my little law-breaker, light," he pinches the lit lint in his fingers, offering it down to the halfling.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2009)

"I'll bring up the rear.  If any guards come, the rest of you just keep going, I'll be able to handle them so long as nobody gets in my way - likely to be cramped down here."  Evan smacks the club into his hand and follows those who are leaving.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 26, 2009)

When the tiny half-man scurried between the Mintoaur's legs the monster grinned and laughed out loud. "HARR you funny! Dace can see in dark - him not let you step in bad meat on floor."

He then turned towards the human in the rear and grunted: "You fight good? When guards came for Dace they not so good. But Wiz...rard - him very good! You can beat Wizrard?" He then paused for a moment and mumbled, "Dace not beat Wizrard..." with a disappointed expression on his face.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2009)

Evan looked up at Dace "It's what I was born to do.  It's why I was put in here - because I killed wizards.  But there were too many of them, even for me."
He smiled and smacked his club against the wall with a spark and grins at Dace, simplifying things "Wizards squishie.  I like squishing wizards.  Dace and Evan squish wizards together?" He extends his other hand to the minotaur, eager to make allies with his largest companion.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ma'Haratek climbs down the wall behind the funny minotaur. "You gonna eat that?" The bug indicates the pile of dirty meat on the ledge.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

Dace was confused at first, but then when the man illustrated his point rather vividly, he grinned even wider and shook his large bovine head with agreement: "Squish them good!" He replied and shook his hand, even going so far as being careful not to harm the smaller man with his grip. "Dace kill small Wiz...rard boy once. Him very squishy! But then old Wizrard come, and make Dace not move. Dace wanted move, but he not can! Stupid magic!"

When the strange bug climbed down the Minotaur turned around, although he had heard him scrape against the walls already. "No! You can have. Dace not eat bad meat. He try once - make him do big mess in arena outhouse. Arena master not happy about that." Dace shook his head, his snout ring making a rattling noise yet again.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 27, 2009)

*"Are we done with stupidity already? The wizards are coming and I don't want to be here just to be put in jail again, don't know about you. We are wasting valuable time speaking when we should be running." *the duergar voices echoes in the other's minds.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 27, 2009)

Evan mutters in Thayan as they move on "What I wouldn't give to feed that dwarf to a Flayer.. bah, Thing'd probably starve."


----------



## Rathan (Jun 29, 2009)

ahhh light... perfect.... now I can see VERY well... the little halflling said with a slight cackle and moved on deeper down into the known....


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2009)

Seventeen stops before he gets started, "Wait. Do you think we should place all the guards in the cells and close the doors?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

*"Why bother? We'll be miles away when they wake up. IF they do" *The duergar replied.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2009)

Seventeen looks dryly at the dwarf, "I wasn't thinking about them, but the ones who'll wonder why they're not back from checking on us." He sighs and looks at the man named Evan. In Thayvian he replies, "It'd starve indeed."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2009)

*"If so, what difference would it make for them to find them in the cages, or outside the cages? I still lack to see your point. The only thing that should concern our minds now, is escaping." *The duergar replies again.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 29, 2009)

"If we have no time to find our gear... then we certainly don't have time to lock these wizard wannabe's up.... we must go pleads the little halfling.... we'll need everyone to escape.... Dremis added....


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 29, 2009)

"Fine fine fine. Escape it is. We'll discuss the finer points of my incredible plan at a later time, when you know, our heads aren't on the line," Seventeen states as he makes his way forward with his lit lint light.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 1, 2009)

Shard focuses inward, trying to figure out where her psicrystal is.  The crystal conveys darkness, with a light approaching, a massive humanoid shape with a bull's head visible in the light with other shapes behind it.

Within the oubliette, Shard, with the help of the psicrystal, finds a small pile of items stashed in a corner.  In addition to the psicrystal, there is a massive greataxe, much too big for a human, but just right for a minotaur, a pair of halfling sized sickles, and something resembling a leather animal collar.

The light reveals a narrow tunnel leading off from the oubliette.  Although big enough for a human to walk through, Dace will have to squeeze through.

OOC: The items are...

A _+1 Large Greataxe_
Two _+1 Small Sickles_

And the collar which will require a Knowledge (Arcana) check or magical means to ID.

I'll also want to know who is carrying the _stun sticks_.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

When the skinny, feeble looking human female pointed the group to what seemed to be a stash of items, Dace was overjoyed to find a very good axe in amongst the other things. Well, he did not actually "find" it, rather, it was the last thing left on the floor after the tiny vermin rummaged around the site. Apparently no one was strong enough to wield the axe. Apart form Dace, that is. "Hurmph! It are good axe! - grunted the Minotaur. - Better than Dace axe! Has sharper edge."

The monster examined the weapon with much interest, and was so consumed by the item he grinned and did not pay heed to the others around him for some time. After a while the Minotaur remarked with excitement: "It ARE Dace axe! But better! Some Wizrard make it better...?" He said the last part with confusion.

Well Dace was happy to have a means of killing things more effectively once more, not that his hands were not good enoguh mind you, but spilling some blood and guts on the floor always made a fight more enjoyable.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 2, 2009)

*Ma’haretek: AC 16, HP 24/24, Saves - F4/R2/W2, Spot +12*

Knowledge Arcana=9

"Hmm why is my magic metal skin not here, nobody else in this city has 6 arms do they? Oh well, let us go. Darkness is better, yes good hunting in the darkness." The bug moves on looking for the way down, while people pick through the small pile of gear. He peers into the darkness from the outer edge of the various light spells and torch lit area.


----------



## Rathan (Jul 2, 2009)

Dremis examines the collar to see if his adept ability at using magical devices would help him identify this items at hands them picks up the two sickles and places them on his belt as he sees no one else they would be of use for as he's really the only small one in the 'alliance'....

[sblock=Use Magic Device Check on the Collar]1d20+7=20[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

"What's that?" Butler moves to Dremis, his eyes glowing as he too studies the collar.
"Well, while this little treasure trove has certainly given us a bit of an advantage, we've still stuck around far too long." He gestures to the corridor as everyone divies the 'loot' and he brings up the rear.

[sblock=ooc]
Know: Arcana (1d20+8=23) Plus detect magic, if it makes any difference.

Evan has one of the stun sticks, btw, the same one he got off the guard in his cell.  He doesn't intend to let go of it unless he finds something better.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 2, 2009)

Not a clue.. it's not mine though..... here... he says as he tosses it up to Evan with a slight flick of the wrist not interested in keeping something that looks so invaluable.....


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 2, 2009)

(OOC - Are we all down there now? I...must have missed that. Ok.)

From the collected pile of refuse that the wizards discarded at the bottom of the Oubliette, a small square-cut gem tumbles out. A moment later, it grows tiny, spidery "limbs" of faintly glowing mist and scuttles to Shard. She scoops it up with a delighted sigh.

"Okay," she reports, looking much more relaxed now. "We can go. There's a passage through there, but the cow-man is a little big for it."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 2, 2009)

Dace turned around abruptly with a maddened flare in his eyes. "COW MAN?! Dace no COW! He Minotaur! Stupid human!"

If a bovine face could sulk that is what it would look like, as Dace reluctantly turned back towards the hole and attempted to squeeze trough. Fortunately for him, he had spent time in the Arena wrestling with other strong beasts, and escaping from the grip of a Hill Giant was much harder than squeezing trough a simple hole.

[sblock] Escape Artist: Take 10+5=15  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2009)

"Easy there big fella, not everybody knows yer type, lets just give the lady a chance." When the minotaur isn't looking, Evan allows himself to grin, but does his best not to laugh.

[sblock=ooc]
Must.. resist.. cowboy jokes..
Anyways, to myth: tight spaces don't allways require escape artist checks - they usually just slow your movement and give you penalties (See squeezing in the phb: pg 148/149).  You don't need the escape artist check unless you try squeezing into a space LESS than half your size, which would mean a tight fit for all of us.
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 2, 2009)

Xoan squints as he looks down into the oubliette. "Are there any boots down in that stash?" he asks. "If there are, they're mine. I mean, I had them before I got captured. Well, I had _a_ pair of magic boots before I was captured, and if we find them I'd like them back."

Xoan mills around the top oubliette, waiting for some space to open up as people escape out the tiny hole. "Thanks for making the light, 17. I don't know about anyone else here, but I can't see in the dark."

[sblock=Xoan's condition]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours.
Detect hostile intent: 30ft radius for 1 hour
Remaining PP: 23[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

"And neither can I, hence the light. I'm itching to get out of this death trap, so can we go now please?" Seventeen looks at the rotted body lying unceremoniously on the ground. He grabs a stun-stick, just in case. While not overtly martial, he realized that it's always nice to have a weapon between you and an enemy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2009)

The duergar walks easily throw the hole, saying nothing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

Shard shrinks back away from Dace, then cautiously peers after the minotaur as he starts hunkering down into the passage. Shaking her head ruefully, she puts the gem she took up to her forehead, where it latches on and stays affixed.

"No boots," she whispers timidly.  She then looks up.

"There was a ghost, wasn't there? Is he free now?"


----------



## Rathan (Jul 5, 2009)

[sblock=Shayuri] I had snagged both the sickles and tossed the collar the Evan(Jemal) to look over..... not sure if you had caught that or not....[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 6, 2009)

[sblock=Xoan has shock-sticks]Xoan grabbed all the shock-sticks that no-one else grabbed. I think that leaves him with three. He's holding one. The rest should be hanging from the belt he grabbed from one of the dead guards.[/sblock]


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 8, 2009)

OOC: Evan and Seventeen both have _stun sticks_, leaving Xoan with the remaining two for the moment.

Bree rejoins the group, clamoring down the hole leading into the oubliette.

Evan senses magic within the collar and recognizes its function.  The collar magically enhances the natural attacks (claws, bites, etc) of any creature wearing it.

OOC: The collar is a _necklace of natural weapons +1_.

Dace finds the tunnel a tight fit for about 50 feet, but then the tunnel widens up allowing him to walk normally.  The tunnel descends sharply, going deeper into the ground.

Seventeen's light reveals the walls and floor to be damp and slick with water filtering down from above, likely from one of the city's aqueducts.  Dace's innate sense of direction tells him that the group is headed north.

The tunnel opens up into a cavern, partially natural, partially excavated as part of a now abandoned mine complex.  Several mine shafts exit off the chamber, one continuing north, three heading off to the east, and two to the west.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 8, 2009)

Dace was glad to have wide space around him once more. These tunnels reminded him of his youth in the Abjurer's Labyrinth - not necessarily the best memories to have, but still somewhat _romantic_. They were childhood memories after all. Dace looked around, sniffed the air and felt the edge of his axe. "Hmmmmprh." the Minotaur grunted, trying to figure out where the exit was.

[sblock] Any checks necessary? Minotaurs can never be lost, gain Track as a bonus feat (must put in the RG if you allow it as i had missed it) and automatic success on Track checks for getting lost. Soooo... Is Dace lost or isn't the  [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 8, 2009)

Knowing the direction, the duergar leads to the correct opening; or if doesn't know, he'll wait until the gnome takes a direction and follow him.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

Shard looked around as she emerged into the chamber behind the others. Her eyes widened as she took in the strange stillness of that underground room.

"It's big down here," she murmurs. "Bigger than I thought. Which way do we go now?"


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 9, 2009)

Xoan keeps his distance from the more frightening party members - Dace and duergar, at a minimum. Instead, he heads over to 17. "So, you have any idea where we are? It looks like we're in some old cavern or dungeon or something. You think the Red Wizards know about it? Maybe they keep out because of all the monsters down here. Besides us, I mean."

As the party pauses in the cavern, Xoan extends his senses in search of hostile minds. (_Detect Hostile Intent_ only reaches 30 feet, but he'll try it anyway.)

Xoan is 5'6" human with two shock sticks.
[sblock=Xoan's condition]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours from the end of the last fight.
Detect hostile intent: 30ft radius for 1 hour from the end of the last fight.
Remaining PP: 23[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 9, 2009)

The only hostile intent that Dremis shows is that who wishes to try to remove the two sickles he's just reclaimed as his own.... his eyes look about at those around him wondering if anyone of them had anything of value to steal then remembers they all had everything stripped from them in there cells.... he shrugged to himself and focused on the paths again... "quickly... which way?!" the halfling said as he pushes his way to the front and stepped a little closer to each opening checking for traps....

[sblock=Searching for Traps Check]Taking a 20 to search each entrance for traps.... giving me a 26 search check to do so for each few moments spent on each entrance....[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 9, 2009)

Seventeen looks around the cavern and tries to recall from his memory of this place, "Well, wherever we are we'd better hope the Reds don't know about it. Because this is where they'd come looking once they realized we've escaped. That is if they even care." He looks around while the halfling searches.

He stops after a few moments, "Listen, I don't know any of you, whether you deserve to be jailed or not, I don't care. The point is we have a choice here, we can stick together or we can split up and go it alone. Whatever we choose, I want to thank you. Thank you all for helping me get out of there. My name is Seventeen, by the way, and it's a pleasure."

[sblock=Bardic Stuff]Seventeen will wrack his brain for information about large mining caverns under Thay proper and also any information about this particular cavern that might prove useful. Bardic Knowledge check of 27 and Knowledge Geography of 14.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 9, 2009)

"Humans talking too many!" Grunted the Minotaur, still eying his surroundings. "Name of me is Dace! - the monster reinforced the statement by slamming his palm against his muscular chest. - "Dace strong! Him know, herd make strong - stronger. Stay in herd, stay alive. Also, Dace know the way to North"

The Minotaur pointed towards the direction his innate senses told him was North, and eyed his surroundings once more, unsure as to which path to take.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2009)

*"I'm Kumtin. Your gratitude is not of my interest, although you speak the truth, we shall stay together, if we are to have some chance to live in the underdark. Trust me, I know."* The duergar says, coldly.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Bree - Human Monk/Assassin*

Entering the cavern and looking about she listens to the others for a few moments. "Well! We should probably make a decision about our direction and get moving as quickly as possible. I do not believe that any of us wish to return to our cells." She glances around the cavern for another moment. "The name is Breeanalulia Firewalker. But you may call me Bree for simplicity." She emphasizes this last bit with a nod and a smirk.

OOC: Is the collar by chance an "Amulet of Mighty Fists +1 " or does it function slightly differently?
Amulet of Mighty Fists: This amulet grants an enhancement bonus of +1 on attack and damage rolls with unarmed attacks and natural weapons.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 10, 2009)

When there's a pause in the introductions, Xoan excuses himself to Seventeen and says, "I'm Xoan. I have some practice fighting with weapons, like this one." He waggles one of the shock sticks. "I doubt I'm much compared to guys like Dace, though. I definitely think we should stick together."

"We're going to go further down, right? Away from the Red Wizards?"

[sblock=Xoan's stuff]Initial Armor: +7 armor bonus to AC for 7 hours from the end of the last fight.
Detect hostile intent: 30ft radius for 1 hour from the end of the last fight.
Remaining PP: 23 
Has two shock sticks[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2009)

The slight human female plucked absently at the crystal on her forehead and said, "Shard...like a piece of something left over after it breaks...daggers of glass from a mirror."

She looks up, eyes widening. "Yes we should go...if we go together, maybe it won't be a nightmare anymore."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2009)

OOC: CM, Would I be assuming outside the tin, if I assume Kumtin knows which way to go?


----------

